# Low carb bulking/The Anabolic Diet



## AgainstAllOdds (Aug 13, 2003)

To people who have read AND tried The Anabolic Diet or The Anabolic Solution for Bodybuilders--There are a few other books about Low carb bulking but I've heard these are the best:

1. What are the specifics of the diet? (How much protein for low carb days, calories, how many carbs for carb ups, fat, content of meals, etc.)
2. How is the diet described in The Anabolic Solution different from the original AD?
3. How were your results with it? Did you follow everything exactly as described?
4. Does the book recommend any specific type of training?

Thanks.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (Aug 13, 2003)

And one really stupid question: Would it matter if I changed carb ups from the weekend to when I have workouts?

For example, one week I could have Saturday as a rest day, then I don't have another one until Thursday or so.. So wouldn't it be best to have the carb up during Sunday-Monday so I get in carbs during training and it carries over for other workouts rather than days when I'm not even lifting weights.


----------

